# New car ready to mod



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

I posted yesterday in the Appearance thread but this would probably help me more. 

I purchased a 2014 Chevy Cruze 1LT RS, I am looking to start off with a few appearance mods, such as; wheels, HID lights, overlays on taillights, blacking out both chevy emblems, and possibly lowering the ride (not sure how far, just enough to make it look good) I don't want to go crazy expensive but I don't mind spending a few bills. Hope you guys can help! it would be much appreciated. 


PS I will also be in the lookout for exterior wraps. If you guy know any site that shows some wrapped cruze options please let me know


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome and Congrats! All over the Appearance Forum, Project Forum, and other random places you'll find so many great ideas. As for wrapping, I know a couple peopleon here have wrapped their entire car, not sure who or where, but there are places.


----------



## danielp23 (May 14, 2013)

bstnian25 said:


> I posted yesterday in the Appearance thread but this would probably help me more.
> 
> I purchased a 2014 Chevy Cruze 1LT RS, I am looking to start off with a few appearance mods, such as; wheels, HID lights, overlays on taillights, blacking out both chevy emblems, and possibly lowering the ride (not sure how far, just enough to make it look good) I don't want to go crazy expensive but I don't mind spending a few bills. Hope you guys can help! it would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


Congrats and welcome to CruzeTalk!

Wheels - look around for 5x105 bolt pattern, it is a limited selection but I bet you can find something you like

HIDs - we don't recommend HIDs in stock housing unless retrofitted

Tail light overalys - Vehicle Overlays - Chevrolet - Cruze - Mixxed Auto Design and use coupon code "SAVE15" for 15% off.

Black out emblems - 3M gloss black vinyl, clean the emblems, lay the vinyl and then cut it on the bowtie, really easy
3M 1080 Scotchprint Gloss Film Colored Vinyl Wrap Decal Roll Pick Your Color | eBay

Lowering for cheap - Eibach or H&R for lowering springs

Hit up Bad News racing for performance needs - https://badnewsracing.3dcartstores.com/14-Turbocharged_c_32.html

Are you looking into a full car wrap?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 

Take a look around, tons of great info in this forum.


----------



## bstnian25 (Oct 2, 2014)

danielp23 said:


> Congrats and welcome to CruzeTalk!
> 
> Wheels - look around for 5x105 bolt pattern, it is a limited selection but I bet you can find something you like
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for the info, yes i am looking into a full car wrap. Also is there an alternative to the regular bulbs for headlights?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome. To replace the Halogen bulbs you will also need to replace the head light housings. Don't put HIDs into the stock housings.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

bstnian25 said:


> Also is there an alternative to the regular bulbs for headlights?


I use the Philips X-treme Vision, and am very happy with them, but as the Oz Cruze uses a different bulb, you may not get as good a result.

Oh, replace the headlight wiring harness, it's apparently sodding awful on US-built Cruzen. There's a thread on it here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137-...ow-upgrade-your-headlight-wiring-harness.html.

As has been pointed out, don't put HIDs in without a proper projector headlight.


----------

